# 89 dies all the time. Pressure regulator??



## IDMax (Jun 7, 2006)

Just got an 89 from the mother in law. Only has 87K on it.

Runs nice when it's cool outside but leave it sitting out for 4 or 5 hours on a 90 degree day and it's a problem.Car runs fine for about 10 minutes then dies. Tried pulling the gas cap but no improvement. Old longshot I guess.

If it starts again it runs rough and it's really hard to keep it running, reeks like gas but don't see anything leaking. Does that for about 5 minutes or so then runs ok. Might die every once in a while. When it's running crappy, step on the gas and it chokes and dies or surges really bad. Most of the time when it's dying you can start pumping the gas pedal and it will keep it from dying.

Really wierd but outside of that period of time when it's running crappy it runs great. Smooth, quiet, good power, everything seems fine.

I've replaced the plugs and fuel filter but that's it so far. I'm not that familiar with the injection system on these. When it starts running rough and dies you can still hear the fuel pump running till it kicks off so I think it's ok. Don't know if a sticking regulator would cause the problem.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like you have a bad injector or two...


----------



## IDMax (Jun 7, 2006)

Thought about that but when it dies it's not just missing on 1 or 2 cyls. Sometimes it will just totally quit with no sputtering or anything. Even at freeway speeds it's just like you turned the key off.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

check the connector on the coolant temp sensor


----------



## IDMax (Jun 7, 2006)

Good idea but didn't help. Seems to be way worse after it sits on a warm day. Cool mornings it runs ok. Not talking about a hot day, maybe high 70's will do it.

Going to try replacing the pressure regulator this weekend. Don't know what else could cause the strong gas odor. Maybe it gets stuck closed and shoots everything back to the tank??


----------



## IDMax (Jun 7, 2006)

*Problem solved*

Wasn't the pressure regulator, it was the MAF.

Ended up taking it to the dealer. They charged me for the diagnosis but they got it right. Didn't pay them the $548 they wanted for a new Nissan MAF though. Bought the reman unit for $135. Probably not as good but it's got a year warranty.


----------

